# Meow :)



## caiteag (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm Cara. I have 2 kitties, Majick and Cosmo, and one boy waiting at the Rainbow Bridge, Pippin. They are all domestic short hairs, though we believe Majick is part Siamese.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome to the site! Post pics in the Meet My Kitty forum if you can!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Do post pics!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## QuitasMommy (Nov 9, 2004)

~*~ Welcome to the forums..hope ya have fun here..~*~


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Cara


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warm Holiday Welcome to Catforum!


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum to you and your precious babies!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

